# Am I wasting my time ? ......



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Clayed the TT thoroughly .... used megs 3 stage .. paint cleaner, polish then wax. Car looks great. Wash it a week later with megs and mit very carefully and the very fine spiders webs are back. :x Wax it and they disappear.

Question .. Is it worth applying more than one layer of wax, does that make any difference? Or does it look like a professional detail is on the cards to stop me having to wax it every time I wash it :!: Black cars are 8) but :evil: to clean.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Another coat of wax will only protect the car better.

In your case whats actually happening is you are masking the fine swirls with the stage 2 polish/stage 3 wax - the polish/wax temporarily fills the swirls in until you wash the car thus washing the polish out of the finer than hairline scratches.

The only way to get rid of them for good is to machine polish


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Another coat of wax will only protect the car better.
> 
> In your case whats actually happening is you are masking the fine swirls with the stage 2 polish/stage 3 wax - the polish/wax temporarily fills the swirls in until you wash the car thus washing the polish out of the finer than hairline scratches.
> 
> The only way to get rid of them for good is to machine polish


Thanks ..... looks like regular waxing for a bit then.

Do some waxes last longer than others? Was thinking of the Swisswax Best of Show. Could do with something that lasts more than one wash :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ZTG TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Another coat of wax will only protect the car better.
> ...


Swissvax BOS will last ALOT longer than what you're using now....BUT....it won't hide the swirls like the Meg's will.

Personally I wouldn't invest in the wax at the moment. For the price of a tub of BOS, you could spend a touch more and buy a machine polisher :wink:


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Thanks TeeTees ... makes sense to spend the money on getting rid of the swirls rather than covering them up.

Is there a link to a basic guide to machine polishing, or to a place to buy the gear, pads, compounds etc ?. Not worried about making mistakes as I have an A4 quattro that looks like an ice skating rink :? to practise on


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ZTG TT said:


> Swissvax BOS will last ALOT longer than what you're using now....BUT....it won't hide the swirls like the Meg's will.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't invest in the wax at the moment. For the price of a tub of BOS, you could spend a touch more and buy a machine polisher :wink:


Thanks TeeTees ... makes sense to spend the money on getting rid of the swirls rather than covering them up.

Is there a link to a basic guide to machine polishing, or to a place to buy the gear, pads, compounds etc ?. Not worried about making mistakes as I have an A4 quattro that looks like an ice skating rink :? to practise on [/quote]

Take a trip to http://www.detailingworld.co.uk You'll find loads of information about machine polishing, and links to traders you can buy all the gear from :wink:

Seriously though, if you buy a 'Random Orbital' polisher, you'll find it real difficult to make any mistakes


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> > Swissvax BOS will last ALOT longer than what you're using now....BUT....it won't hide the swirls like the Meg's will.
> ...


Take a trip to http://www.detailingworld.co.uk You'll find loads of information about machine polishing, and links to traders you can buy all the gear from :wink:

Seriously though, if you buy a 'Random Orbital' polisher, you'll find it real difficult to make any mistakes[/quote]

Thanks TeeTees thats very helpful  I can hear the neighbours already, "I'll leave mine here and you can do it next" :roll:

"You can but it look just the same when you get back" :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ZTG TT said:


> I can hear the neighbours already, "I'll leave mine here and you can do it next" :roll:


I get that same joke every week........ and every week i dont laugh


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

as above, get a machine polisher. I did and its great! What are you using to wash your car by the way?

Detailing world is fab, but prepare to spend lots.

As for wax, im using victoria concours and so far its lasting really well!

Ant


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

anTTony said:


> as above, get a machine polisher. I did and its great! What are you using to wash your car by the way?
> 
> Detailing world is fab, but prepare to spend lots.
> 
> ...


Washing using megs nxt car wash and mit carefully and suprised how much worse the paintwork looks in the sun going from a thorough wax to after a wash a few days later., looks like machine polisher is def the next step.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Try washing next time around with Johnsons Baby Bath, then drying off with a nice waffle weave drying towel. This works for me anyways.

If you dont want to outlay on a machine polisher, get onto detailing world and see if there is anyone with one in your area and get begging! :roll:

Ant


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Youtube also has vids on how to use polishers


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

anTTony said:


> Try washing next time around with Johnsons Baby Bath, then drying off with a nice waffle weave drying towel. This works for me anyways.
> 
> If you dont want to outlay on a machine polisher, get onto detailing world and see if there is anyone with one in your area and get begging! :roll:
> 
> Ant


Thanks I was wondering whether JBB was a little more gentle Thanks 

Thanks Hark I'll have a look


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

not only gentle, but doesnt streak either.

Ive just been out doing mine, and have just tried the sonus gloss wash, but still prefer jbb! Lot cheaper too!

Ant


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear the neighbours already, "I'll leave mine here and you can do it next" :roll:
> ...


Tell me about it!


----------

